# Working Holiday Gold Coast



## leetinho (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi, I am planning on moving to the Gold Coast, Queensland on a working holiday visa for a year.

I am curious about how easy it will be me to find work to fund my trip and any time scale I could be given on this? I am not too picky and any sort of retail/bar/restaurant work would be suitable.
I have previous work experience as a sales advisor back in the UK. 
Note: working holiday visa only allows me to work for an employer for up to 6 months.

Thanks, any help appreciated


----------

